# bloquer la Mise en veille du DD externe



## TiboS (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis avec un disque dur externe Lacie de 2To que j'ai branché en FW800 sur un iMac. Il se met en veille trop souvent et quand je désire y acceder, je dois attendre un petit moment ! C'est assez énervant !
A votre avis, est-ce qu'il existe une solution pour éviter qu'il se mette en veille ? Car j'en ai besoin très régulièrement dans la journée.

Merci de vos lumières 

A+
Thibaud


----------



## subsole (21 Août 2011)

TiboS a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un petit soucis avec un disque dur externe Lacie de 2To que j'ai branché en FW800 sur un iMac. Il se met en veille trop souvent et quand je désire y acceder, je dois attendre un petit moment ! C'est assez énervant !
> A votre avis, est-ce qu'il existe une solution pour éviter qu'il se mette en veille ? Car j'en ai besoin très régulièrement dans la journée.
> ...



Bonjour, 
Préférences Système => Economiseur d'énergie, décoche la case "Suspendre dès que possible l'activité du ou des DD"


----------



## TiboS (21 Août 2011)

merci beaucoup !


----------

